# Silver Dollar Campground



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We depart in 4 1/2 hours to the Silver Dollar Campground on Turquoise Lake in Leadville, CO. The campground sits at around 10,000 feet in elevation, so it should be nice and cool (and hopefully not too hard to breathe).

See you all back here, Sunday.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Randy
Have a great time and a safe trip
Let us know it was and we pics of the area.

Don


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Have a great time. Be sure to check out the other CGs while you're up there. Don't take water; there are two fresh water stations and dump sites up there. One outside Printer Boy CG and the other at the entrance to Molly Brown CG. You might want to consider buying firewood a before you leave or at the Safeway in Leadville. The CGs around Turquoise Lake didn't have any last weekend.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Have a great time. BTW, in a couple of weeks, I'll be at Abilene State Park again, elevation 1738.









Mark


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Randy - Enjoy Leadville. Great camping up there, make sure the heater works







I'll be spending the weekend at Cherry Creek.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

have a great trip!









Man, 10,000 feet... That's gotta be a test for your TV!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm really interested in hearing about your experience at this campground. I have a friend who owns a cabin near leadville and I have thought it would be a great place to go with both our families sometime.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are back! Another great trip. Leadville (and the Turquoise Lake area) is wonderful and beautiful. We will be back to visit the other campgrounds in the area, especially Father Dyer Campground (a favorite of GenesRUs) and the Mollie Brown campground's lakefront sites.

Photos are here: Silver Dollar

Randy


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Glad you had a great time! Beautiful place, huh?

When we were there last week it was cool and rainy too. Our 5 year old loves to swim and wade in Turquiose, so she insisted on going down to the lake even though it was cold, windy and rainy. She wadded in about ankle deep and let the foot to foot and a half waves hit her above the knee - screamed with delight!! Well, then she figured out that if she crouched down the waves would hit her square the chest - she was in heaven. I waded out about waste deep - cold, but better than a hot day in Denver. People were walking by in rain gear and fleeces and looked at us like we were absolutely crazy!!









Be glad it didn't snow on ya like it did us last August.


----------

